# Made bird seed cakes for the wild birds at my feeder.



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 19, 2015)

Today I made bird seed patties for my bird feeder. I mix oatmeal, seeds, and anything else I think the birds will like, then melt peanut butter with some vegetable shortening to hold it all together.I freeze them and thaw out as needed. I found a metal square grate feeder which I put a perch through and hang it on a Shepherds hook outside my window. So much cheaper than the bells they sell for that purpose. Although today, I think my husband would have preferred more Christmas cookies. Birds have to eat also, I told him.  ​


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 19, 2015)

I had to give up on the little birds due to a invasion of pigeons, nasty rats of the sky.


----------

